# Right-Angle Drill Attachment



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an attachment around here somewhere but only used it the one time I needed it as in your case. 

I have since switched to Makita and can fit into under 10" spaces, probably 9" with the impact unit. And I like the Makita.

Bud


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A few years back, I bought this one from Lee Valley Tools, back when I had a similar task to do. It did the job. Looks reasonably well made. But I don't think I have used it since, so its not at risk of getting worn out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

can you get to a Harbor Freight ? they have one that will fit your needs
and for as often as you will be using it, it will be well worth the $30 investment.
and while you are at HF, pick up a box of short Forstner Bits for $9.
[you can never have too many drills or routers].


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

DeWalt makes a 90 degree attachment for drills. I use it all the time, has helped out tremendously. I like it's like $20 at the big box stores.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I bought the cheapest junk one time to drill 6 hole in a similar deal . It gave up sometime later being used for something it was not designed for.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

$15.00 bucks at Tractor supply.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...v4hfuRGhxMvlXOTluGUOfn9GVus_3alcaApzYEALw_wcB


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bret86844 said:


> DeWalt makes a 90 degree attachment for drills. I use it all the time, has helped out tremendously. I like it's like $20 at the big box stores.



But can you drill with this? OP wants to drill holes. I think this only accepts hex bits.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> But can you drill with this? OP wants to drill holes. I think this only accepts hex bits.




Read the post again.


DeWalt makes a 90 degree attachment for drills. I use it all the time, has helped out tremendously.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

………………….https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milescraft-Drill90PLUS-Right-Angle-Drill-Attachment-with-Keyless-Drill-Chuck-1304/300533468


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> But can you drill with this? OP wants to drill holes. I think this only accepts hex bits.





What I am reading also SPS1....

DW Right Angle Drill Adapter
Enables you to access tight and hard-to-reach spaces
Accepts any 1/4 in. hex shank accessory
Lightweight and easy to use


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> $15.00 bucks at Tractor supply...


I might have to make a quick trip to my local TS tomorrow! :smile:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

PPBART said:


> I might have to make a quick trip to my local TS tomorrow! :smile:



Come back and let us know how you chucked a wood bit shank in to that Dewalt right angle unit 1/4 in. hex bit receptacle and kept it from wobbling. . .


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> But can you drill with this? OP wants to drill holes. I think this only accepts hex bits.


Correct, it only accepts hex. When I've drilled with it I've just used the drill bits that come with an integral hex shank. It's not perfect but it's gotten the job done every time I've needed it to.


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> Come back and let us know how you chucked a wood bit shank in to that Dewalt right angle unit 1/4 in. hex bit receptacle and kept it from wobbling. . .


Finally got to TS this morning and bought the Dewalt Right Angle Attachment. I already have a set of hex shank drills, so I tried it out as soon as I got home -- works fine!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

PPBART said:


> Finally got to TS this morning and bought the Dewalt Right Angle Attachment. I already have a set of hex shank drills, so I tried it out as soon as I got home -- works fine!



Good to read the DW worked well. I have put my hex shaft flat wood bits in my long shanked 1/4" hex drivers to extend them some, and they wobbled badly on me. I got the job done regardless.


But the DW tool above limits one to using hex shank bits. There are many times a right angle unit for metal bits are needed. In this case, the "chucked" angle unit I linked to, would do both smooth round metal bits AND hex shanked bits.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They are all right angled, what happens when you need a left angled one. the words of a dim employee new to the job. 
:vs_laugh::vs_smirk:


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I got to use my RA attachment today. From basement rim joist pocket drilling 3/4" hole straight up to run a cable into exterior wall. Guess I am not as strong as I remember being --- pushing up from an offset position was not fun. So a 2x4 lever pushing up on RA attachment sure did the trick.


----------

